# Shoshone New Years



## Hanspeter (Jul 1, 2011)

This came out in the Aspen Times today.

Paddlers enjoyed their annual New Years Day run.



https://www.aspentimes.com/news/local/paddling-into-the-new-year/


----------



## nlove (Mar 6, 2007)

That's a good looking crew in the dynamic duo if I do say so myself!


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Kind of pathetically ironic that the Aspen Times is crying poor for me to turn off my ad blocker.

Won't be reading that rag.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

ColoradoDave said:


> Kind of pathetically ironic that the Aspen Times is crying poor for me to turn off my ad blocker.
> 
> Won't be reading that rag.


Cool post


----------

